# quick fog chiiler question/idea



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

so i want build a fog chiller like the one from 
http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_chiller.html

it calls for a 48 qt but they have ones on sale for 38qts, will it make a real differance for a 700 watt? also i somtimes move my chiller, and the one on sale has wheels, will the design of the wheeled effect the way it works?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have one that was built from a styrofoam box that I believe is less than 40 quarts capacity and we use a 700 watt fogger, and it works fine. We borrowed ideas for the construction of the chiller from niblique's thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589&highlight=niblique+fog+chiller


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i built onre kinda like that this year, it was allright, i used frozen water bottles, scasue it was on the florr next to the wires and i didn't want to leak when ice melted. i was told the the sealant would eat the styrofoam. asnd useed gorilla tape, as said it worked decent for a 400 watt i had at time. but though his looks better constructed then mine. thank you.. i did a search last night and have abovue 5 ways to do it in my head..


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Having designed the "Foam Cube Chiller) ROxy Mentioned, I also had great sucess with an ice chest style chiller that I Modified. Unfortunatly no pics, but it's SUPER EASY and only slightly deviates from the design you were attempting to build. 

Take the original "Got fog" Design. Cut the wire mesh tube so you can slide a virtical foam devider right in the middle of the cooler to partially block the fog. This devider should be 2/3rds the hight of the cooler. THis will do two things. 

1) It prevents quite a bit of unchilled fog from getting blown right through the cooler without being chilled

2) It forces your fog through two complete sections of ice cubes. THe fog will get blown in, Hit the devider, get forced up through the first side filled with Ice. It then Gets forced through more ice as it goes over the top of the devider, and then MORE Ice as it makes it's way to the exit. This modification is way more than 2 times as effective at transferring "Cold" than the original Got Fog design. 

Even though the devider is only 2/3rds the hight of the cooler you will still fill the cooler to the top with ice.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

alright, I like it, when I really get to doing it, I might pm if you don't mind


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 3 of these I've built and they all work pretty well with 1000 watt machines. 400 watt machines are better as they don't overwhelm the chiller. I would go with niblique71"s suggestion about defusing the fog though. The more contact with the ice the colder the fog and the more it will lay down. Good luck.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

funhousewizard said:


> alright, I like it, when I really get to doing it, I might pm if you don't mind


I'm Always available to answer questions. I don't always have the answers, but i enjoy sharing, expanding and modifying the knowlege-base here in the forum. I'll help ya out


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

cool, i feel overhelmed at moment but its on my list


----------

